# Wolfenstien:New order



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone else playing this,It took me a while just to get through the prologue lol god gameplay and graphics on the 360


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Playing it at the moment on PS3. Didn't like it at first as I'm not into fast-paced shooters. However, it's growing on me. Not as atmospheric as Wolfenstein - one of my all-time favourites. It's also bloody hard.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol how far into are you I'm on disc three of four and have just hit London 
some of the machines are a nightmare if you have to use the mounted weapons


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Just finished it. To be honest, I'm not sure it was worth the wait. Maybe after another go it will grow on me. I really liked the Nazi mysticism of the last two and this just seemed a mix of COD and Uncharted. Those sodding dogs get annoying too!


----------

